
Ask HN: Good resources to learn GIS as a programmer? - roperzh
I have been working with Geographic data for the last month as part of a project, and I truly enjoyed it. Do you know of any resources to learn more about GIS?
======
hackermailman
MIT has a python workshop
[https://libguides.mit.edu/c.php?g=176295&p=1161397](https://libguides.mit.edu/c.php?g=176295&p=1161397)

~~~
roperzh
Thank you! I will take a look at this

